# Trophy hunting and taxidermy q & a



## wellington1234 (18 October 2017)

Hi, all! 
I'm currently writing a report on trophy hunting and taxidermy and I need some information. I figure it would be good to get some updated and current information from hunters and taxidermists rather than just from a textbook to show modern perspective.
Input from modern hunters is really valuable in my research and your help would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks!


1: What's your favorite trophy piece? What makes it special?

2: What was your largest trophy? Where did you get it? Did you hunt it yourself?

3: Do you think there should be more or less regulation on hunting? 

4: How do trophies now compare to trophies a few years ago? How about ten or twenty years ago? 

5: What are your thoughts on "hunting for conservation?" 

7: Do you own trophies hunted by other people? If not why not?

8: Where would you hang the trophy in your home/work place?


----------



## Auslander (18 October 2017)

You are aware that this is a UK horse forum, right? I suspect that trophy hunters will be in short supply- we're probably not the sort of hunters you're after!


----------



## conniegirl (18 October 2017)

I think you are in the wrong place. This is not a forum for big game hunting or stag hunting etc, this is for the legal hunting of foxes or of prepared scent trails with hounds in the UK.


----------



## Orangehorse (18 October 2017)

British Association of Shooting and Conservation might be able to help a bit.


----------



## planete (18 October 2017)

Try The Hunting Life forum.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 October 2017)

Whilst the previous posters have offered valid points,  I'll answer your questions!  Hunting,  or at least as you refer to it here,  would tend to involve the use of firearms whereas this section involves hunting with hounds,  as has already been pointed out to you.  I have stalked for deer for all of my adult life,  I've hunted in Africa and I have a modest trophy collection.  To answer your questions;

1.  No real favourites.  A couple of Gold Medal Roe and a beautiful high ground Scottish Red Deer head.  What makes the heads special are the memories of the day,  the stalk and the shot itself.  

2.  A Red Stag and I stalked and shot it myself.

3.  I think that regulation should keep abreast of any future trends which may influence the ethics of hunting.  Whilst some may laugh at the use of the word 'ethics',  but fair-play and an honourable approach should be the cornerstone of our conduct.

4.  Trophy quality is on the decline with elephants,  because the best have sadly been killed.  With African plains game,  the quality of the heads is on the increase and simply through farmed practices which are promoting the imagined quality.  I'm not too sure that I approve,  but it's becoming an industry and there are undoubted benefits along with the aspect that many find it rather tacky.

5.  The most effective conservation work is done by those who hunt.

7.  No,  they're of no interest.  

8.  In my home and for me to enjoy.

You may well already be aware of the book,  but there's an excellent work from Ron Thompson called The Wildlife Game.  Thompson is a conservationist,  he doesn't hunt and he meets the subject head-on.  It really is an excellent,  well written and informative read.  It reinforced some of my beliefs and reversed others! 

Alec.


----------

